# 31 helpful tips for self-filers - Huffington Post



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 17, 2016)

Here is a list for those who want to file their own taxes.  Number 1 is the first consideration for a large majority of retirees.  

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/gobankingrates/31-tips-when-doing-your-o_b_9254038.html


----------



## Linda (Feb 17, 2016)

That surprised me about the gambling loss deduction.  I'd heard it before but I thought the person who told me that was nuts.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 18, 2016)

Linda said:


> That surprised me about the gambling loss deduction.  I'd heard it before but I thought the person who told me that was nuts.



You can only deduct your losses to the extent of your winnings.


----------



## Linda (Feb 18, 2016)

I know, I read the whole thing.  I had a friend who's dad always saved all his lotto tickets through the years so if he ever won the big one he could deduct them.  I imagine they'd only let him deduct for that taxable year though.  It doesn't matter to me, I'm not going to save my lotto tickets except for the 2nd chance scratchers.


----------



## AliciaGoods (Feb 25, 2016)

suprised


----------

